# Connecting MIC and EAR to front panel of case in ASUS board



## ray (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello. I am trying to keep this thread alive. I still can't figure this out. I have an ASUS A7N8X E-deluxe motherboard ( http://tinyurl.com/3el2g ) which I am trying to connect to the front panel for Microphone and Headphone of my Sky Hawk case ( http://tinyurl.com/786rg ) . On page 2-26 or reader page 46 of the manual it says: front panel audio connector (10-1 pin FP_AUDIO and I have to remove the jumper pins. Now the motherboard pins are setup:

Motherboard

MIC2______AGND
MICPWR___+5VA
Line out R__BLINE OUT R
NC
Line out L__BLINE out L

And the CASE wires are:

MIC (bunched together)

MIC GND
MIC-VCC
Mic IN

EAR (bunched together):

Ear L1___Ear L2
Ear R1___Ear R2
GND 

I have a few guesses but I have to say I am a little confused.

So it should be:
MIC2=MIC IN
AGND=MIC GND
MICPWR or +5V =MIC VCC 

Line out R =Ear R1
BLINE out R=Ear R2

Line out L = Ear L2
BINE out L = Ear R2

so that leaves a choice of MIC VCC or +5v for the MIC-VCC AND one ground wire with no pin if I am looking at this right. THe motherboard has 9 pins (but 1 is NC) and the case has 8 wires for the MIC and EAR. So the only thing that is left is the confusion around the (MICPWR----+5VA) and the lonely GND wire for the case. But that should about do for the most part.

From the links provided, I can see that this is a noted problem. Odd that this is the INTEL standard; but I still am not sure I understand what to do ( http://www.frontx.com/info/au_1gpin.html ). Now i found this link, they say to put the ground on the NC but I thought NC stands for Not Connected. ( http://tinyurl.com/7k7jr0 ). I found various other websites addressing this issue but none with a solution. I am left with the only solution of splicing the 2 ground wires together along with one end. I still am not sure about the MIC PWR & +5v: what the difference is? One of them has to go to Mic VCC.


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

The only one I know for sure is the microphone:

```
MIC2   (pin 1) = MIC IN
AGND   (pin 2) = MIC GND
MICPWR (pin 3) = MIC VCC
```
The motherboard pin (3) they sometimes refer to as "MIC Bias" is the power for the microphone. You use it rather than the VCC on the motherboard.

Regarding the headphones, I would have the same guess that you have. If you have a DVM, you could measure the resistances to check how the front panel headphone is wired both with and without the headphone plugged in. That should give enough info to figure it out.


----------

